# Engine done!



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the help from people who chimed in on my bracket issues! I got everything put together and after I put the wires on tomorrow I'll have it running!! Here are some photos!


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Another seeing as my phone only lets me do one!


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Last one


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Very Nice. I like the blue and black combination. I will do mine burgundy and black.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Looking good! Got a part number on that upper radiator hose you used? Looks perfect for my driver side inlet setup like you have.


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

It's 20983 and made by gates.


----------

